# new here/ what to tell boss?



## 22166 (Feb 1, 2007)

hey- so I'm home from work today because I needed a restroom while waiting for the train (had to come home). Work is only 2.5 hours so it was pointless to go in afterwards. I was C predominant for about 10 years, and I was used to going about my day in pain. But being at risk of s***ting my pants and smelling like it is a hole 'nother issue. my boss is a nice lady & I can't think of a *tactful* way of saying why I can't come in.Any advice?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Tell her that you have chronic digestive issues. Most people don't ask for more information than that. If she does, you can give her a brochure about IBS or something you printed out from the internet, so you personally don't have to explain all the gritty details. If you miss work routinely, maybe a doctor's note could help.


----------



## 22166 (Feb 1, 2007)

> quote:chronic digestive issues


I like that. Thank You


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

I know its easier said then done, but honesty is the best policy. When i found out that i had ibs -d i basically told everyone at my work, even my boss, who is an old straighty 180 guy. I was having so many days off, i thought it would be best to be honest with everyone, so i can come in with the confidence that if i need to use the toilet, im comfortable to do that, and if i need to come in later, then people will understand as well.You will be so surprised with how many people actually have ibs, i know once i started telling people so many people said they had it to, really its nothing to be embarassed about. Everybody S***s sometimes, some more then others!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would just be honest, explain that you have irritable bowel. Most will have heard of it. I found my boss was much more supportive when I was totally honest with her. Bloody hard to do though!


----------

